# Greetings From Tn



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Well looks like my family will be joining the outback family in a couple weeks. Will be picking up our 27RSDS mid July. I would like to thank everyone here for the posts on the TV towing capacity forums. Helped me decide on my 1500HD...should handle my trailer just fine.

Looking forward to reading and writing more in the future.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and Welcome! You'll love being a part of the Outbacker.com family and I know you'll love your Outback. We all do!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

We had a 27RSDS, it was the first camper we ever had.....it was great!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbacakers.com*

Tami


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome from another TN Outbacker. Where are ya'll located if you don't mind to say.

Tony


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers







and congrats on an excellent choice in floorplans!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OH YEAH! 27RSDS


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WELCOME! From a fellar Tennesseeer.......
Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, you'll LOVE the 27RSDS. That's the model I started with, but due to health problems, the slide/set-up was a problem for me, so I upgraded to my current unit. 
Welcome to Outbackers!!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome ed,
man thats one nice camper. im hoping to get the same one, one day.
we just love that layout. we have a very large group of southeastern outbackers here.
we have a rally planned this fall very close to you. we would love to have you join us.
info is under rally post , look for the southeastern outback rallys.
sign up to go, post in the forum that your are going.
email me if you need any more info.

cant wait to meet you & the family,

campingnut..


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome TnFamily, to the Outbackers family. Congrats and enjoy the new TT.

Happy camping!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard. We really love the love floorplan and are enjoying our first outing right now. Only a few minor things I have noticed I would like to change, but overall a great camper.


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome TnFamily from yet another Tennessee Outbacker. We are from Beech Bluff (the outskirts of Jackson).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the FAMILY!!!!!*


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! You'll love your new Outback.

We were just in your neck of the woods. We visited Gatlinburg on our way down to Disney World and then returned through Tennessee on the way back home. We stayed at Deer Run RV Park, in Clarksville.

Very pretty state! We are going to return again and spend some more time in the Gatlinburg area.

Just remember, if you have any problems with, or questions about your Outback, this is the place to come for help. You'll soon realize that any problem that pops up has been encountered by someone else before. And chances are that you'll get an answer that helps. This site has never failed me yet! These are all great people!

Mike


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

SMYRNA TN?? You don't say! So are we!!
We've seen a few others around town too!
Sounds like a Smyrna TN rally in the future!









We've had our 23Rs since February and absolutely love it.
CONGRATULATIONS & WELCOME!


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

From the Mrs.........Thanks for the welcome! We are very excited! We are looking forward to making many wonderful family memories with our outback!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

goneflyfishin said:


> Sounds like a Smyrna TN rally in the future!


Smyrna is central to our great Volunteer state. NOT a bad idea at all!
I know all about Smyrna, I went to nursing school at MTSU! Lived in the Boro! haha.

Mark


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ed, Teri and Justin... welcome from the Left Coast... Outbackers everywhere!

Congratulations, and many happy travels!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi TnFamily
















and









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok, went to the Customer's RV today and got our first look at our trailer in person...LOVED IT...have to fly to Michigan to pick up TV so we can pick up the trailer next MONDAY...we can't wait. Made my DW stop at 2 Camping Worlds with me today...LOLOL







Picked up some "essentials". Thank you all for the warm welcome..looking forward to contributing more after we get our trailer.

ED


----------

